# What firearms have you almost bought?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I could list off dozens, but will mention that I almost bought a Ruger AR in .308 from a local gun shop about a month ago, but could not quite get around the $1,700 price tag. Before that I almost bought an M1, but again the price tag stopped me. I do not own an AR in .308 or an M1, but would like 3 of both.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

M1919 in 308 and a 50 BMG. Just can't come up with a good reason to pull the pin. Not that I need one.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I almost had a 30 cal. machine gun I found in the dump at camp anaconda but the m.p.s. stoled it from me.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The only one I came close to actually buying was back when I was looking for a .22 pistol. We'd recently given our daughter a .22 Cricket with a sweet birch wood laminate. While trying to find a .22 for myself, I spotted a 6 shooter with grips that matched her stock perfectly. It would have been a great father-daughter matching set.
I went with the Ruger Mark III instead.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I wished I had broken down my M3A1 Grease Gun and sent it home from Vietnam. It wasn't issued to me, so there was no record anywhere.
But, I was more concerned with bringing my butt home, wasn't really thinking about anything else.

I've seen them on Class III dealer sites for anywhere from $12,000 to $15,000. WHEN they are available.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

A Colt Python. Beautiful, rare, very desirable, but TOO expensive.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I passed on a couple of lugers and a ww2 German sniper rifle. I keep watching the prices rise.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I pretty much have what I want so I'm not looking. 

Although I have seen a person hem and haw about buying a gun, and then and watched the guy standing next to them pick it up and buy it on the spot. hehehe

Almost bought...has left me out in the cold with hat in hand more than once. I don't mess around, I do my homework, decide if I can afford it and if the price is right I buy it. No half steps or hesitations, I get that out of the way during the homework deciding if I can afford it phase.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I almost bought a S&W model 29-3. The revolver has a goncalco alves grips but it had a scope. The rear sight was missing due to the scope being mounted, so I passed because it was hard to find a replacement rear sights. I bought a berreta 70s in .380 Cal. Instead. After taking the pistol to the range, the magazine button fell apart and was lost. So, the gun was immediately returned and exchanged with a Sig sauer P238 in .380. 

I also almost bought a Tavor from classic arms but they were out of stock in just a few hours. I ended up buying a CZ83 from gunbroker and a Bulgarian makarov 9x18 from classic arms.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't think I've ever "almost" bought a gun. I go and seek out a specific gun, check the price, and either save the cash or put it on layaway. I can't afford to impulse or "almost impulse" buy a gun.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Remington Nylon 66 Apachie Black. I have wanted one since I was a kid. I have seen some for sale at gun shows and I have had the cash but never pulled the trigger on the purchase. I am afraid of being disappointed because I have such a high expectation from my childhood memories of how cool they were.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Every one I have seen!


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

I've seen a few over the years that I've wanted, I wanted in the worst way after I got my first AR a Socom 16, I just thought that was the gun to end all searches for me, then my one buddy let me shoot his Scar, the price was a little more intimidating but I fell in love with the gun and have never questioned buying it afterwards. An old man who lived around me died and he had a very top notch gun collection, he loved just buying them and putting them away, I was in between jobs and did not have much money, I did however purchase a set of Colt Pythons from his daughter with following serial numbers ( like XXXX89 and XXXX90 type ). I also did pick up a few other guns that tragically when I went to Mt. Everest were lost when my plane crashed. One of them was a sweet Model 71 Winchester, another was a Winchester 88 Carbine in 284. 

He had if I remember correctly about four rooms packed with ammo, you could barely open the door he had that much ammo, I told his daughter that I would be happy to buy more, however she needed cash for the funeral and a local gun store vacuumed everything up, what makes me kick myself to this day over three years since it happened was he had an immaculate set of Colt's, two cases of the original peacemakers and another of 1911's. He did have a box the ten rifle crate of 71's that I just could not afford, they sat under his bed wrapped in plastic never fired. But out of all that he had an old Davenport shotgun which my two-great's grandfather sold to him I want that so badly because it was somewhat apart of my family, but it vanished once the gun store got a hold of it.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

came damned close to pulling the trigger on an Israeli FN/FAL with an Imbel metric receiver a couple of years ago. It was 1600.00 but I could have snagged it for 1200.00. Awesome rifle but I deferred and along came the C308 Delay roller blowback CETME/HK91 clone for 619.00. Wonderfully reliable, accurate, inexpensive and mags are a buck a pop.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thinking about it, In 1966 I was planning on buying an Orlikon 20MM cannon.
The price was about one grand, came with the deck mount, iron AA sights, ballistic shield and six drums, plus a few crates of API no HE.
I had a Lahti 20MM AT gun at the time, the Orlikon was full auto only.
That was a lot of money back then.
If I had known about GCA 68 at the time, I would have jumped on it.
Today the only guns I would really be interested in would be a 106MM or 75MM RR.
Have everything else I could want, let alone need.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

A couple years ago I was wondering in where I had no business being (LGS) and my attention was grabbed by a stainless Ruger GP-100 3 incher. 
I had all the bases covered and didn't really need it but... it was so SHINY! I stared and drooled for a while, fondled her, I mean it. The salesman was sure I was taking it home, but I escaped with my money and some of my dignity still intact. I still think about it once in a while.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I was looking at the Tavor recently and was almost ready to do the deal. It just didn't feel right in my hands. Decided to go with Sig P556 XI instead. A bit pricey but it will get me to where I wanted to go. I will eventually SBR it. Or not....making up my mind. I would like to add a couple more basic AR's and maybe a 308 but there is always something I see that makes me sit back and start figuring the money weather I buy or not.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Barrett 50 BMG, a few years ago I ordered one. The county I was living in was rural. The Sheriff found out and talked me into selling it to the county. He felt they needed it worse than me. I am not saying he used a friendly threat....


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

The FNAR, I cound not belive my ears when the dealer told me that it was a leagal hunting rifle in Sweden......I almost pulled out my credit card as I wanted it so bad I could taste it! A friend will take deliver of his FNAR next week and after shooting it I might just go back and order one.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have considered buying another newer 50. However I wake up and forget it. I will be purchasing a 300 win mag, soon as I make up my mind on what I what to the last detail. No hurry they will be around awhile yet.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Colt Python


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Plumbum said:


> The FNAR, I cound not belive my ears when the dealer told me that it was a leagal hunting rifle in Sweden......I almost pulled out my credit card as I wanted it so bad I could taste it! A friend will take deliver of his FNAR next week and after shooting it I might just go back and order one.
> 
> View attachment 15877


DO IT! DO IT! (peer pressure peer pressure)


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

ALL OF THEM!!!! just didnt have the money to pay for them :evil:


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

Yesterday at the lgs they had a SAW set up on a table. Thankfully it had a sold sign it. One of those is my 2nd choice for something belt fed but, a great 2nd choice. 
The ar that followed me home just seemed weak and puny as it went into the safe.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Almost bought a ruger super Blackhawk in 44mag. But decided to put it on layaway to lessen the blow of the cost haha. I'll have it paid off around the 2nd or 3rd of May. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

baldman said:


> I almost had a 30 cal. machine gun I found in the dump at camp anaconda but the m.p.s. stoled it from me.


Those bad old MP's! They should have looked the other way! Heck, I would have tried to take it home myself.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

I have almost pre-ordered a Tracking Point M1400 338LM Bolt-Action rifle, but then the IRS had some words with me and decided I wasn't paying my fair share, so the rifle is on hold! Aghhhh! ($17,000 rifle)

I AM still trying to find a dealer with the new Ruger Precision Rifle in 6.5 Creedmore in stock. Been looking for months, but they get sold as soon as they get into a store. When I DO find one, I already have mods and glass for it, including a custom barrel. Just waiting......


----------

